# Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!



## nureinangler (12. März 2013)

Guten Abend  

Ich dachte ich schreibe mal kurz hier rein, wie man "Bienenmaden" richtig konserviert!

Und zwar gibt es da einige Möglichkeiten, mit einigen Mittelchen, aber ich will einfach die erläutern die am einfachsten von so ziemlich jedem machbar ist!

Zumal es meiner Einsicht nach keinen Sinn macht, für ein kleines Tütchen oder Döschen mit 30-50 Maden 5-10€ auszugeben wenn man es selbst deutlich leichter hinkriegen kann

So also dann mal los!

*Erster Schritt:*

Als erstes müsst ihr euch "Bienenmaden" besorgen, hierbei kann ich euch nur den Tipp geben die Angelläden zu meiden, da es einfach total überteuert ist!
Geht einfach in die nächste Zoohandlung und fragt nach Wachsraupen, es handelt sich hierbei um die exakt gleichen Tierchen, nur kriegt man dort für den gleichen Preis DEUTLICH mehr als nur ein Döschen mit 30Stück oder ähnlich.

*Zweiter Schritt:*

Der nächste Schritt ist ein wenig grausam , aber er muss sein, da man ansonsten die "Bienenmaden" nicht ohne weiteres konserviert.
Und zwar müsst ihr den Wasserkocher aufsetzen und kochendes Wasser in eine Schüssel geben.
VORSICHT verbrüht euch nicht die Flossen!
Dort schmeißt ihr nun die zuvor heraus gesiebten Maden hinein, sie sterben augenblicklich, aber lasst sie nichtsdestotrotz ruhig so lange drin, bis das Wasser lauwarm ist.
Dieser Schritt ist nur dafür da zu gewährleisten das auch wirklich die aller letzten Keime abgetötet wurden, auch die innelebenden.

*Dritter Schritt:*

Nun musst ihr nicht mehr viel machen, holt die "Bienenmaden" aus dem Wasser, trocknet Sie mit ein Stück Küchenrolle ab, und gibt Sie in eine Plastiktüte mit etwas Salz hinein.


*Tipps/Tricks:*

In der Winterzeit gebe ich die Maden in eine 50/25/25-Mischung aus Salz, Knoblauchpulver und Fischmehl
Wirkt wahre Wunder! 
Ihr könntet sie im übrigen auch in eine Salzlake einlegen, mit gewürzen und co, aber ich finde diese "trockene" Methode, deutlich leichter zu lagern.
Einfach in A4-Tüten packen, und irgendwo einlagern.


Fertig, so halten diese Ewig, hab hier noch welche aus dem vorherigen Jahr 
Stelle später eventuell noch ein Bild rein, hoffe ich konnte den ein oder anderen hiermit helfen! |wavey:

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Andal (12. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Also im Prinzip werden es Mumien. Rehydrierst du sie, oder kommen die dann ohne Vorbehandlung an den Haken?


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Und angelst du damit auch stationär oder schleppst du damit?

Paste + konservierte Biene dürfte ja auch gehen. Vor allem wenn sie dann noch nach Knoblauch riechen.

Wie halten die am Haken?


----------



## nureinangler (12. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Also man kann sie theoretisch rehydrieren, allerdings hab ich keine größeren Vorteile erkennen können, was die Fängigkeit angeht.
Kannst Sie natürlich auch mit einer Spritze aufpumpen mit Lockstoffen, die dann langsam an die Umgebung abgegeben werden, aber meist ist dass garnicht nötig.

Und nun zu den anderen Fragen, sie halten bombenfest am Haken, also frische Bienenmaden kriegst du nicht annährend so fest an den Haken, und die konservierten sind auch nicht gleich hin, wenn ein Fisch anbeißt.

Und zur Art der Anbietung, dazu kann ich nur sagen das das 1.) Wetterabhängig 2.) Umgebungsbedingt 3.) launenbedingt  ist.

Zum größten Teil schleppe ich mit Sbiro,  und habe nebenbei noch eine Posenmontage.
Posenmontage alleine würde ich NIE machen, liegt aber nur daran das mir das viel zu passiv ist.
Ab und an dann auch ein wenig Tremarella.

Bei allen Methoden kommt gelegentlich Forellenteig mit dran, oberhalb der Bienenmaden, wobei ich bisher auch keinerlei Probleme damit hatte ohne Teig fisch zu fangen.


Schöne Grüße!


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Sehr guter Tipp. Danke schön.


----------



## n4f3ts (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Top! Werde ich nachher direkt mal ausprobieren, habe nämlich noch welche übrig vom Wochenende !


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

@nureinangler:

Vielen Dank für diese Tips - sind für mich mit das Beste, was ich an Tips im a.b. lesen durfte

DAAAAAANKEEE #h

R.S.


----------



## Blackbodega (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

dann muss ich die woche mal in die zoohandlung gehn ^^ super tipp danke


----------



## HRO1961 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Moin,


mit sicherheit ne gut Konservierungsmethode, aber wirklich notwendig?

Ich habe meine Wachsmottenraupen schon bis zu 2 Monaten im Getränkekühlschrank gelagert (vergessen!!) und nach dem Herausholen erwachten sie wieder zum "Leben".

Reicht doch, oder??


----------



## Kalunga (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Hast du das gleiche auch mit normalen Maden mal ausprobiert? Wie sind da deine Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> mit sicherheit ne gut Konservierungsmethode, aber wirklich notwendig?
> ...


Tollerante Frau wie?


----------



## nureinangler (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Nichts zu danken, dachte ich gebe ein paar Tricks/Tipps an die "Angelmeinheit" weiter, die ich mir in meiner Angellaufbahn so angeeignet habe!

@kati48268

Nein, Färbeversuche habe ich noch keine Unternommen, aber wüsste jetzt nicht warum es nicht gehen sollte?
Probieren geht über Studieren! :m

@HRO1961

Ob nötig oder nicht, muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.
Ich für meinen Teil finde die konservierten Mumien deutlich besser zu handhaben.
Alleine das auffädeln auf den Haken kriegst du mit den konservierten DEUTLICH besser hin, und sie laufen nicht aus!
Klar hast du bei lebenden halt mehr Bewegung im Spiel, aber das ist auch nur 1-2 Minuten so, danach sind sie Futsch |supergri

@Kalunga

Nein noch nicht probiert!
Aber denke das dürfte kein Problem sein, zumindest bei den Fliegenmaden.

Interessanter fände ich da die Frage, ob das ganze auch mit Regen/Tau/Mistwurm klappt, werde es eventuell gleich mal mit Regenwürmern probieren.
Davon hab ich genug im Garten 


Schöne Grüße


----------



## madpraesi (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Hallo,
ich hole meine Bienenmaden vom Imker, und der ist bei jeden immer in der Nähe.
Fisch gegen maden und Honig 

Gruß Christian


----------



## nureinangler (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Fallen da beim Imker so viele an?
Dachte das sei ein ungeliebter Parasit, der sich von Bienewaben (oder waren es Bienenlarven) ernähren würde.

Aber Fisch gegen Made, ist auch ein Top Tauschgeschäft, keine Frage:m

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## stroffel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Das ist echt ein super tipp! (und endlich mal was neues, nicht der 3781te Bissanzeiger aus nem Ü-Ei ;-)


----------



## madpraesi (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Hallo,
der Imker ist selber auch Angler hat nur leider wenig Zeit.
Ja,es sind echte Bienenmaden die schon vom Wachs befreit sind.
Wie er das macht hat er mir nicht verraten #c (Würd ich aber auch nicht) im Moment hab ich so ca. 5000 stck. in verschiedenen Dosen verpackt und eingefroren.
Zum angeln 2-3 stck. verpackt von einem Teil einer feinen Damenstrumpfhose (Frau fragt wo sind Ihre hingekommen  )
und los gehts.
Gruß Christian


----------



## W-Lahn (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

@madpraesi: angelst du mit echten Bienenlarven ?


----------



## madpraesi (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Das erste mal bin ich durch Ebay draufgestoßen,
schaut mal auf der Internetseite mueller-sajak.de
Da ich vom Imkern usw. keine Ahnung habe verlasse ich mich darauf was man mir sagt.
Danach habe ich hier bei uns einen Imker angesprochen und von dem bekomm ich zwischendurch immer mal etwas.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Lazarus (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Das sind Drohnenmaden, also von männlichen Bienen.
Diese fallen beim Imker im Rahmen der Varroabekämpfung ohnehin an, normalerweise werden sie weggeworfen bzw. die Waben mitsamt den Larven eingeschmolzen.

Diese Maden haben eine sehr weiche Ausenhaut, nicht zu vergleichen mit den Fleischmaden. Lebend sind sie deshalb kaum zu verwenden.


----------



## mantikor (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

schraubenzieher-schraubendreher, zollstock-gliedermaßstab und es sind keine bienenmaden sondern wachsmottenlarven, aber die art sie so zu konservieren ist top, liest sich wie das rezept fürn lecker süppchen


----------



## HRO1961 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Wie bereits gesagt. Bei den "Bienenmaden" aus dem Angelgeschäft handelt es sich um Wachsmottenlarven.

Bienenmaden neigen leider dazu, schnell auszulaufen und matschig zu werden und eignen sich m.E. deutlich weniger zum Angeln als die Wachsmottenlarve.


----------



## n4f3ts (14. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

So habe am Wochenende alles so gemacht wie es hier beschrieben wurde und 2 Tüten "Bienenmaden" konserviert.

Eine nur mit Salz, eine mit Salz und Knoblauchpulver. Also die Tüte mit dem Knoblauch musste ich wegen des starken Geruchs in die Garage auslagern  

Jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage: Das Salz entzieht den toten Maden ja die Flüssigkeit... Lässt du das ganze dann einfach solange in der Tüte bis du Sie verwenden möchtest? Oder nimmt man die Maden nach einer gewissen Zeit heraus un lagert sie in einer neuen, trockenen Tüte ein?


MfG


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*



> Das Salz entzieht den toten Maden ja die Flüssigkeit... Lässt du das  ganze dann einfach solange in der Tüte bis du Sie verwenden möchtest?  Oder nimmt man die Maden nach einer gewissen Zeit heraus un lagert sie  in einer neuen, trockenen Tüte ein?



Sobald es suppt,würde ich neues Salz nehmen!

Jürgen


----------



## nostradamus (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

hallo,

hat jemand einen Link om man die Wachsraupen günstig online bestellen kann?

Danke

nosta


----------



## Taxidermist (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Hier z.B.:

http://www.terraristikshop.net/futt...n-lebendfutter-bienenmaden-wachsmaden-larven/

Jürgen


----------



## nostradamus (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

hallo jürgen,

danke für den Link, aber günsiger sind sie nicht wirklich.

habe folgende gefunden: 

http://www.terrariumversand.de/futt...hsraupen-zuchtansatz-ca-100-stueck--3009.html


gruß

nostra


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Ist aber Wohlgemerkt ein Zuchatansatz ...


----------



## nostradamus (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

jupp! Sind sie zu gebrauchen? #c#c#c


----------



## acidbrain (18. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

oder hier: http://shop.strato.de/epages/154581...jectPath=/Shops/15458104/Products/Bienenmaden

ca. 50 Stück für 2,50Euro


----------



## n4f3ts (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Hi Leute!

Gestern war ich am Forellensee (eher Forellenweiher) und zwar nur mit meinen konservierten Maden und Forellenteig.
Also dass die Maden besser am Haken halten kann ich auf jeden Fall bestätigen, Sie sind bei mir ziehmlich hart geworden.

Von der Fängigkeit war ich nicht begeistert... Ich hatte gerade mal 2 kleine Forellen gefangen. Vor 2 Wochen am selben Weiher mit lebenden Bienenmaden: 7 Forellen, insgesamt 3 kg. 
Von den beiden Forellen biss eine nur auf Forellenteig, die andere auf Forellenteig + Bienenmade. Ich hatte es auch nur mit den Maden probiert, da ging gar nix...

Ich hatte auch noch ca. 3 Bisse, jedoch stiegen die Forellen aus bevor ich den Anhieb setzen konnte...

Ich habe das Gefühl die konservierten Maden sind einfach zu hart und sobald die Forellen das merken lassen sie wieder los...
Oder mache ich irgendwas falsch mit der Anköderung der konservierten Maden? (Ich habe sie wie ganz normal Maden benutzt und angeködert)


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## nostradamus (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Hallo,

waren andere am Teich? Falls ja, wie haben sie gefangen? |kopfkrat 

Nosta


----------



## n4f3ts (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*



> waren andere am Teich? Falls ja, wie haben sie gefangen?



Ja es war noch jemand am Teich.
Ich war ungefähr von 8-12 am Teich, bin dann heimgefahren weil es stark regnete.

Der andere Angler kam erst gegen halb 10 und machte ständig pausen (bei jedem Regenschauer), ich angelte durch, er hatte am Ende 3 Forellen...

Klar kann man nach diesem ersten Versuch keine 100% Aussage darüber machen über die Fängikeit der konservierten Maden... Ich werde auf jeden Fall in Zukunft immer noch ein frisches Päckchen Bienenmaden mitnehmen #6.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*



> Vor 2 Wochen am selben Weiher mit lebenden Bienenmaden: 7 Forellen, insgesamt 3 kg.



Vielleicht hättest du vor zwei Wochen mit konservierten Maden ja 10 Stück gefangen ....
Wenn du irgendeine Aussage treffen willst, musst du schon gleichzeitig mit 2 Ruten und angeln.


----------



## nostradamus (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest du vor zwei Wochen mit konservierten Maden ja 10 Stück gefangen ....
> Wenn du irgendeine Aussage treffen willst, musst du schon gleichzeitig mit 2 Ruten und angeln.




sehe ich auch so #6

Gruß


----------



## doc_haemmer (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Sorry wenn ich den Thread nochmal hoch hole. 

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Salz eigentlich nur da ist um den Maden das letzte Wasser zu entziehen? Dann könnte ich ja auch das Salz durch Reis ersetzen, da der ja auch Wasser entzieht.

Grund für meine Überlegung ist einfach, dass ich denke, dass Reis länger "haltbar" ist in diesem Zusammenhang wie Salz, oder bleibt sich das egal. 

Bin ja mal gespannt wie sie sich dann in der Praxis fischen ... auf jeden Fall so schon mal ein super Tipp #6


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Wenn Reis Wasser gezogen hat, dann fängt er das gammeln an. Salz dehydriert und konserviert!


----------



## sonstwer (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Hi!

Ich würde an deiner Stelle lieber beim Salz bleiben.
Reis ist vollkommen ungeeignet.

Reis ist durch Trocknung haltbar gemachte Saat eines Grases, Stärke- und eiweishaltig. Wenn du ihn wieder anfeuchtest, fängt er an zu schimmeln oder wird von Bakterien zersetzt.

Reis kann man einweichen, um ihn wieder genießbar zu machen, aber er ist nicht hygroskopisch, zieht also kein Wasser an. Er nimmt nur Wasser auf, wenn es im Überschuß vorhanden ist (vergleiche hier die relative Luftfeuchte mal mit dem Wassergehalt von 10-15% im Reis).

Salz ist stark hygroskopisch und schimmelt nicht, wird auch nicht von Bakterien zersetzt.

Ganz davon abgesehen, daß Salz auch noch preiswerter ist, als Reis. Vergleich doch mal die Kilopreise! 

Fazit also: Reis geht nicht, nimm lieber billigstes Salz.
Es geht auch Siedesalz aus Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen, falls einer aus deiner Bekanntschaft an so etwas heran kommt.

LG,
frank

p.s. : Andal war schneller!


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Bei weniger als 40 Cent pro Kilo Salz im Supermarkt muss man sich keinen großen Kopf wegen den Kosten machen.


----------



## doc_haemmer (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Hey,

Danke für die Antworten #6

Na dann werden die Kleinen heute Abend eine Ladung Salz bekommen. Ach der Preis vom Salz ist es nicht, haben da ja noch genug für die Salzlake zum Räuchern daheim  

Ich dachte nur, dass Reis zumindest genauso geeignet wäre wir Salz, aber das habt Ihr mir ja schön widerlegt und somit wird Salz genommen. 

Evtl pack ich dann wie beschrieben sogar noch etwas Knoblauch dazu, wenn schon Geschmack dann richtig :q


----------



## Black-Death (9. November 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

ich hab zu dem ganzen auch noch  fragen:

wieviel salz kommt in etwa in eine tüte mit wieviel maden?

und wie lagert man danach die tüten?
kühl (keller/garage) oder ist das egal?


danke und gruß
black


----------



## raptorx (9. November 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Hallo zusammen,

Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp, bzw. Ebenfalls vielen Dank für die weiteren Optimierungen.

Ich bin gespannt was noch für Ideen so kommen.

Vielen Dank und schönen Abend

Gruß David


----------



## Ines (9. November 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

Und wo bekomme ich Fischmehl her (wurde ganz am Anfang des Threads erwähnt)?


----------



## Raubfisch (9. November 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

fischmehl kaufen


----------



## Black-Death (16. November 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

ich hab zu dem ganzen auch noch  fragen:

1.wieviel salz kommt in etwa in eine tüte mit wieviel maden?

2. wie lagert man danach die tüten?
kühl (keller/garage) oder ist das egal?

3. wie lange kann man sie wohl maximal lagern?

4. haben die salzigen maden keinen negativen einfluss aufs fangergebnis?


danke und gruß
black


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. November 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

guter Tipp vor allem mit der Zoohandlung. Hier bei uns kostet eine Dose mit 30-40 Stück 3.- Euro. Muss mir noch überlegen, ob es sich lohnt welche einzulegen. Aber auf jeden Fall guter Beitrag :m


----------



## Black-Death (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bienenmaden richtig konservieren und Geld sparen!*

erneuter versuch:
wie sieht eure genaue zusammensetzung aus bzw wieviel salz auf wieviele maden?

habe das jetzt 2 mal versucht. und beide male verfärben sich die maden dunkel bis sogar schwarz und sind dann vergammelt.

bitte um hilfe :c

das wäre nämlich wirklich super wenns auch bei mir klappen würde


----------

